# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Địa chỉ làm VISA đi MACAU tốt nhất

## greencanal31

Visa đi Macau

THỦ TỤC VISA ĐI MACAU

1. VISA MACAU – 3 THÁNG 01 LẦN: USD 150 USD

Thủ tục yêu cầu: 01 hộ chiếu + 02 ảnh + photo Chứng mình nhân dân.
Thời gian làm từ: 15 đến 45 ngày.
II. VISA MACAU – 3 THÁNG 01 LẦN: USD 90 USD

Thủ tục yêu cầu:

-01 hộ chiếu còn hạn 06 tháng

-02 ảnh 4*6 nền phông trắng.
-Bản sao sổ tiết kiệm, hoặc kê TK ngân hàng > 2000 USD bản gốc.
-Chứng minh nhân dân photo copy công chứng
-Hộ khẩu photo công chứng.
-Quyết định nghỉ phép.

-Hợp đồng Lao động + Bảng xác nhận lương (Nếu chủ công ty thì nộp đăng ki kinh doanh).
-Các giấy tờ trên nộp và không trả lại.
-Thời gian làm: 15 ngày không tính ngày nộp và T7, CN.

Liên hệ:Công ty TM&DL GREENCANAL VIETNAM

Địa chỉ:85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa-Hà Nội -0437245292 or 0437327136/Ms Quân: 0949282992 
visa myanma , visa đi trung quốc , visa đi macau

----------


## vemaybayq

Ủng hộ bác nè

----------

